
He was wearing AirPods and shouting. Then a woman complained - caution
https://www.zdnet.com/article/he-was-wearing-airpods-and-shouting-then-a-woman-complained/
======
brianTheDog
Is this a link to someone’s blog? I’m not sure why this belongs here

